# Esquireds baits strike again!!!



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

Today on my way out of the crap pond I spoted this guy so i casted out, but it spooked him. I crawled the bait over a concrete pipe and let it sit there for a minute where i could see it. The bass circled back around, saw the bait laying there and watched it a few seconds. I twitched it once and he bit, funny thing is, i didnt even feel him take it. I wonder how many other fish I missed cause I dont feel em bite? Catching him felt almost like cheating, but it was a great learning experiance.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job man! 

Maybe esquired should go into the worm making business! :shock:


----------



## shizzy (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice fish Bassaddict.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 3, 2007)

I love Esquired's baits! Nice fish! And nice Christmas reel!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

SMDave said:


> And nice Christmas reel!


 Wasent really going for the christmas theam with the red power pro but thanks for pointing it out


----------



## shamoo (Dec 3, 2007)

nice catch there Mr. bassaddict, I know what you mean about not feeling him on, thats why you have to keep an eye on your line also. My buddy caught a nice 5 lber flippen a creature, as soon as it hit the water his line went from the 2 O'clock position to the 10 O'clock position, didnt even feel it, just thought hed better set the hook.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## shinerman77 (Dec 3, 2007)

nice fish dude. About time you started catching some decent size fish :lol:


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

nice job man and its not cheating its sightfishing everyone does it.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

shamoo said:


> nice catch there Mr. bassaddict, I know what you mean about not feeling him on, thats why you have to keep an eye on your line also. My buddy caught a nice 5 lber flippen a creature, as soon as it hit the water his line went from the 2 O'clock position to the 10 O'clock position, didnt even feel it, just thought hed better set the hook.



I catch most of my fish from line watching, but any more the wind has been kicking and i cant tell if its the wind moveing my line, the current or a fish. I guess thatll come with expirenace



shinerman77 said:


> nice fish dude. About time you started catching some decent size fish :lol:



Better watch out, I been comming on strong in the last month, I think i out fished you twice in a row over the thanksgiving holiday if I remember correctly?. At this rate by next year your bassin' career will be over lmao..... cya when i see ya stiff


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice catch. I wish the LM would eat baits where I live right now. I'm pretty sure everythign is going to be ice by the next time I get to fish. You gotta love David's baits, they are so freakin wiggly, fish cannot pass them up.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Esquired.....Youre holding out man!!! Hook me up with some of those worms!

Im working on a killer jighead...consider an even trade?? Whenever I get em finished.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2007)

whj812 said:


> Hey Esquired.....Youre holding out man!!! Hook me up with some of those worms!
> 
> Im working on a killer jighead...consider an even trade?? Whenever I get em finished.



Done deal - I will test your jiggy head and you can test a few of my crappy (not crappie) soft plastics!


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

esq do you have any of the pics of the baits i want to see em


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 4, 2007)

little anth said:


> esq do you have any of the pics of the baits i want to see em



Ant here is the baits, Esquired sent me a few of each and wow they are incredible!! They dont look like much but they have that painfully slow even fall and wiggle that drive bass nuts. His baits even rivale the senko, and in a lot of ways its better!!


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

nice they look sweet ive heard people talk about em but have never seen em thanks BA


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

little anth said:


> nice they look sweet



Come on man - speak the truth, they look like crap!

However, the fish they catch are sweet indeed:


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

apparently the fish dont care. i like the one on the right of the pic. better than the ones i make :roll:


----------

